# Preseason Sales in the Maritimes?



## peirhead (Jul 24, 2014)

Has anyone seen any sales yet here in the Maritimes?  Usually Kent has Comfy Cozy on sale for 4.99  around this time of year......I'm looking to go back to Eastern Embers if I can,  but would sure like to see a sale!!


----------



## fedtime (Jul 24, 2014)

An excellent question.  I've been keeping an eye open, and even asking around - but nothing in the Halifax area. 

I tried to get a "group buy" thing for pellets going a few years ago but could not commitments.  I'd take 3 pallets myself (210 bags) if the price was right.


----------



## peirhead (Jul 25, 2014)

Last year some guys on PEI got together and worked a deal with Home Hardware for a decent price, but no delivery and I need 3+ pallets delivered and placed in my garage.  Home Depot has the BEST rig for doing this and only charge $40 (might be a little more this year)  for delivery regardless of how many pallets.


----------



## Heat Slinger (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm waiting for the Kent sale on the Comfy Cozy's too, last year they went on for $4.49/bag.  I though it was a little later though, maybe in September.  I tried lots of different pellets last season, I like the CC's best.  Hoping to score 3 pallets of them.


----------



## fedtime (Aug 23, 2014)

Same here.  I check pretty regularly, but no sale at Kents yet.

There are some places near Moncton, NB advertising stock on Kijiji: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...ts/1013027933?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Outside of Halifax, there is a place on Hammonds Plains Rd that makes wood pellets out of MDF sawdust and sells for $4.00 per bag.  I've never tried them because I can't seem to get a clear answer on whether it is safe to burn MDF wood pellets.  I called Dept. of Environment, and they just gave me the run-around.  The MSDS are not helpful either.  Some say you can't burn MDF, others say you can - it seems to depend upon the manufacturer.  The seller of the wood pellets says it is okay to burn them (of course), but I'm not sure he is unbiased in that opinion.


----------



## peirhead (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd try a few bags if there were available here on PEI, Id like to see any specs  there are on them.


----------



## fedtime (Aug 24, 2014)

I tried them - two bags.  They burn well, hot and just slightly more ash.  It seems that the MDF sawdust, being really fine, presses into a solid pellet without the need for a binding agent.  Good value for the money, in my view.

My big concern is the health/enviro risks associated with burning MDF.  Without knowing the answer to those questions, I'm hesitant to burn more.


----------



## peirhead (Aug 27, 2014)

The smoke residue ill be exhausted outside, so there should be no health concerns...I doubt there would be any environmental issues either.


----------



## Frogsong2112 (Aug 31, 2014)

peirhead said:


> Has anyone seen any sales yet here in the Maritimes?  Usually Kent has Comfy Cozy on sale for 4.99  around this time of year......I'm looking to go back to Eastern Embers if I can,  but would sure like to see a sale!!



Eastern Embers seem to be the best so far. I've only had that and the Comfy Cozy's to compare to, and the Embers seem far and away to be better heat and cleaner burning. I am burning an EF3 so it may just be the stove.  New to the game but already loving this thing.


----------



## Frogsong2112 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hit send too fast.  I am hoping Kent does something.  There is a location 5 mins from my home.  I would gladly load up with even a couple of dozen bags of it just to have something on hand.


----------



## Heat Slinger (Aug 31, 2014)

Kent's in Rothesay has a bunch of Comfy Cozy's in stock.  The manager said there will be a sale in September, probably similar pricing to last year ($4.49).  Don't know the exact date yet.


----------



## peirhead (Aug 31, 2014)

A couple of years ago I took the Kent sale flyer to Home depot and got the Eastern Embers for the same price...I want to try again!


----------



## Frogsong2112 (Aug 31, 2014)

I would be fine with going to Kent, but I will also be checking Wally-World and a few other places nearby. In the event they can get some good quality stuff on for even less.


----------



## Heat Slinger (Aug 31, 2014)

Costco has their Crabbe pellets in stock now too.  I think they're $4.99.


----------



## peirhead (Aug 31, 2014)

Walmart at charlottetown has trebio for 5.99  too much!


----------



## fedtime (Sep 1, 2014)

We had Crabbe pellets at the Halifax Costco last year @ 4.99.  They brought in 2 skids and they were gone in less than 24 hours. 

I'm waiting for the Kent sale.  My plan is to grab at least two skids (140 bags).


----------



## Heat Slinger (Sep 1, 2014)

I burned about 50 bags of Crabbe last year, not a bad pellet.  I'm looking to get 3 pallets of Comfy Cozy's when the sale starts.  I burned just over 200 bags last year, so 3 pallets should do me for the winter.  I burned some Trebios from Wally World last year too, not bad, left a funny orangeish ash in the stove though.


----------



## fedtime (Sep 3, 2014)

Walmart Halifax has Trebios in stock now at $5.63 per bag.  Last year, they were $4.99.


----------



## Heat Slinger (Sep 10, 2014)

Kent's have Comfy Cozy's on for $4.59/bag starting Friday!


----------



## peirhead (Sep 10, 2014)

Great news!!


----------



## Heat Slinger (Sep 11, 2014)

Crabbe pellets down to $4.59 at Costco today!


----------



## peirhead (Sep 13, 2014)

Tried to get Home Depot to match Kent's price 4.59 but they wouldn't budge, so I ordered 3 pallets of 65 bags for delivery and took 20 more bags home with me....the Comfy Cosy have worked well for me and at that price there is really no other option around here!!


----------



## fedtime (Sep 13, 2014)

I tried the same thing at Rona!  They would not budge either - tried to tell me Cozys were not equivalent to Eastern Embers.  So I picked up two skids of Cozys today (130 bags total) and will grab 1 more tomorrow. 

With Walmart pricing Trebios at $5.63 per bag (for now at least), it seems to me that Cozys at $4.59 is about as good as it will get this year.


----------



## fedtime (Sep 20, 2014)

It looks like Kents has extended the sale on Cozy's for another week - $4.59 per bag until the 25th.

I'm scratching my head trying to figure out where I can store another skid.


----------



## fedtime (Oct 2, 2014)

The Rona flyer this week shows Ecoenergetic wood pellets on sale - 3 bags for $15.87 - or $5.29 each.

Regular price $6.19 each!  Yikes!

Anyone know what WalMart is offering/carrying in Canada?


----------



## peirhead (Oct 2, 2014)

Walmart in Charlottetown has Trebio again...I found them pretty good, but they are about 75 cents a bag more than last year.


----------



## Heat Slinger (Oct 2, 2014)

I heard a rumour that Irving could be starting their own pellet plant in northern NB...stay tuned.


----------



## fedtime (Oct 6, 2014)

WalMart in Halifax has dropped the price of their Trebios to $5.36 per bag.


----------



## pete324rocket (Nov 14, 2014)

I bought a pallet of Eastern Embers at Riverview Home Hardware @ $5.09 a bag. Apparently there are production problems with their own pellet mill and True Burn brand, which I found to be very hot, so I had to switch.


----------



## fedtime (Nov 25, 2014)

Walmarts in Halifax (at least, the two I visited) are out of Trebios and have been for some time.  The manager at one told me that there are "problems with the supplier.  I keep ordering and ordering, but nothing is available."


----------



## fedtime (Feb 12, 2015)

Kent flyer this week - Cozys are now $5.99 per bag!  What the heck happened?  They were $4.59 on sale in the fall.  Walmart Halifax is out of Trebios and does not expect any more this season.


----------



## Tim_M (Feb 12, 2015)

I called a few places around Halifax yesterday, and no pellets at Home Depot Hfx or Dartmouth, nor at any metro Home Hardwares. Online Cdn Tire in Sackville is supposed to have some at $5.99. Home Depot Hfx told me they were on order but didn't know when they might get them, limit 15 bags per customer. There have been some reports of a shortage around NS, which seems to be true.


----------



## pete324rocket (Mar 4, 2015)

Downey's Home Hardware in Riverview New Brunswick report on their facebook page in a reply to me today that they are getting a pellet shipment next week. Likely Shaw brand. Prices were $5.29 a bag on a pallet.


----------



## fedtime (Aug 8, 2015)

The Kent flyer in Nova Scotia is advertising Canawicks at $5.99 per bag this week.  Surprising, because I thought Kent owned Cozys which is what they have sold in the past.  And last year, Canawicks were sold through Canadian Tire stores. 

Anyone in the Maritimes know what is going on?  And what is with that price?


----------



## peirhead (Aug 8, 2015)

5.99 a bag seems to be the best around here on pei...at under .80/litre for home heating oil it will be cheaper for me to burn oil this winter unless I get a really good deal on pellets...Plus we pay 14% HST on pellets but only 5% GST on oil!


----------



## fedtime (Aug 8, 2015)

I was at Rona picking up drywall this afternoon and noticed they had Eastern Embers in stock - $6.49 a bag!  Add the HST and that is $7.50 a bag here in Nova Scotia  The guy at the gate tells me he expects $6.49 to be the going rate this year.

I much prefer pellets, but like you, Peirhead, I think oil may be the less expensive option.


----------



## Tim_M (Aug 11, 2015)

Whoa I'm glad I bought mine back in May! I got 4 pallets from Rona in Dartmouth for $5.49/ bag.


----------



## fedtime (Aug 12, 2015)

Home heating oil is now $.76 per liter (last year, I paid $1.17 - and that was a great deal).  Some quick research suggests it will drop further and level out at around $.70 before the fall, and maybe even dip into the $.60 region.  For me, unless the price of pellets drops to $5.50 or below, pellets no longer make sense as my main heat source.

And I see no reason for a $1.00 per bag increase in price in pellets - except that wood pellets are now an international commodity, just like oil - and demand suggest that the market will pay these prices.


----------



## Tim_M (Aug 20, 2015)

Dartmouth Home Depot has Eastern Embers for $5.46


----------



## fedtime (Aug 23, 2015)

Wal-Mart in Bayers Lake has Trebios at $5.89 per bag.  But the manager told me they plan a big sale in September, and will order two trailer loads.


----------



## Heat Slinger (Sep 1, 2015)

Home Depot in Saint John is no longer carrying Eastern Embers, they now offer Granules LG Satisfaction softwood pellets at $5.99/bag.  Anyone have experience with these pellets?  Home Hardware has Eastern Embers for $6.49 ($6.00 by the pallet) or Crabbe for $5.35/bag.  I'm waiting to see what Kent's sale price is this year on the Comfy Cozy's.


----------



## fedtime (Sep 2, 2015)

Heat Slinger said:


> Home Depot in Saint John is no longer carrying Eastern Embers, they now offer Granules LG Satisfaction softwood pellets at $5.99/bag.  Anyone have experience with these pellets?  Home Hardware has Eastern Embers for $6.49 ($6.00 by the pallet) or Crabbe for $5.35/bag.  I'm waiting to see what Kent's sale price is this year on the Comfy Cozy's.


 LG are good pellets; good heat, low ash.  Rona used to carry them here in Nova Scotia.  Of the pellets you list, my order of preference would be: LGs; Eastern Embers; Cozys.  I have no experience with Crabbe, but am told they are a decent pellet.  Given the price, I'd burn Crabbe myself.

FYI: I was in Kent in Halifax recently.  I was told that Kents would not be carrying Cozys this year, but Canawicks instead.  Not sure if this was the Halifax store only, or chain-wide.


----------



## Heat Slinger (Sep 2, 2015)

I tried Crabbe last year, not a bad pellet, had some chunky ash.  Price was right, $3.99 at Costco.  Cozy's leave a fine powdery ash in my stove.

I think the Canawick's at Kent are Nova Scotia only, still Cozy's in NB (checked with the Kent manager in Rothesay).  Canadian Tire is carrying Okanagan pellets this year for $6/bag...lots of good reviews on them.  100% softwood (Douglas Fir).


----------



## Heat Slinger (Sep 29, 2015)

I couldn't wait any longer, picked up 4 tons of LG's from HD.


----------



## Hammerjoe (Sep 29, 2015)

$5.99 is simply too high for pellets this year.
Based on current oil prices they should be at least a dollar cheaper.


----------



## Tim_M (Sep 29, 2015)

Did anyone see the Walmart flyer last week? They were advertising a new brand of pellets, Woody or something like that, at $6.89/bag! I thought maybe it was a typo.


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 29, 2015)

Maybe the price was not a typo but a price reflection of the Canadian dollar being so low? In my area they sell Pennington, a company that bags bird seed. Have bought on two different years and was very poor both times.


----------



## Tim_M (May 16, 2016)

Has anyone checked out the price of Eastern Embers in the Halifax area lately? I called a few places today - Rona, Piercy's - and it looks like everyone wants $5.99/bag, whether you're buying a bag or several pallets. I'm going to check Home Depot tomorrow but they're probably no better.


----------



## fedtime (May 17, 2016)

That is the price I'm seeing pretty much everywhere - $6.00 per bag.

I bought a bunch of LaCretes a few months ago when Home Depot had them on sale for $4.99 (had to buy a whole pallet). 

At $6.00 a bag, I won't burn wood pellets as my main heat source.  I'll buy them, but I won't buy much.


----------



## Tim_M (Jun 2, 2016)

I scored a good deal on Eastern Embers at Rona in Bedford last Saturday. They had a one-day-only "save the tax" sale, so 15% off their regular price of $5.99/bag brought it down to $5.09. I grabbed 3 pallets (210 bags), got them delivered yesterday. I wasn't sure they were going to give me the sale price since the fine print said "valid on in-store purchases only", but there was no problem. Now i just have to get them put away.


----------



## fedtime (Jun 3, 2016)

Tim - That's about as good as it gets, I guess.  I picked up three pallets of La Cretes and they seem to burn well.

Have you ever seen this ad? http://www.kijiji.ca/v-stove-oven-r...ly/1121437205?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true  This is a manufacturer of MDF trim in Hammonds Plains who presses his waste sawdust into wood pellets.  I've never tried them as my knowledge of the MSD for MDF is that it should not be burned.  The owner says it is ok, but I'm not convinced.


----------



## Tim_M (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah I've seen their ads for a while now. I've been thinking of picking up a few bags just to give them a try, But I'm a bit sceptical. Like you I've read that MDF doesn't make the best pellets due to the glue content.


----------



## fedtime (Jun 4, 2016)

If you do, I'd be interested in hearing what you think about them.  I'm told the MDF sawdust, which is almost a powder it is so fine, makes a very hard pellet. 

My concern is with the enviro and health issues surrounding burning MDF.   The MDS sheets I've seen say MDF should not be burned, so I don't understand how pelletizing it could change that - but, hey, I'm no expert by any means.  It may be perfectly ok.


----------



## fedtime (Aug 26, 2016)

Any news on prices this year?  

What I've seen so far here in Nova Scotia: Canadian Tire: $5.99 - not sure of the brand; Kents: $5.99 (Canawicks); Home Hardware: $5.99 (Eastern Embers).

I know one retailer who has still stock left over from last year, but he won't discount at all.


----------



## fedtime (Sep 5, 2016)

Rona is advertising LGs @ $6.19 per 40lb bag - well past my threshold of $5.50 on the "oil v. pellet" debate.

Walmart will have their pellets in stock over the next few weeks, and they will set the price everyone else will follow.  At least, that is the way it seems to me.


----------



## Heat Slinger (Oct 1, 2016)

Costco in Saint John has "Pure Energy" pellets for $5.89 a bag.


----------



## Deromax (Oct 1, 2016)

Ouch!  I thought mine were expensive at $5,39 minus 10% one-day rebate!


----------



## fedtime (Oct 2, 2016)

Halifax Costco had the same product and price last week.  Those pellets are made by Shaw, who also makes Eastern Embers.  Also, WalMart has an "Eco" brand wood pellet made in Ontario at the same price.

So far, the best price of the year has been Kents - they had Canawicks on sale of $5.50 per bag a few weeks ago.


----------



## rbchimp (Jan 4, 2017)

Walmart has their pellets on 4 bags for $20.   I.E. $5/bag in multiples of 4.
This is at the Halifax Shopping Centre location for sure.


----------



## fedtime (Jan 5, 2017)

rbchimp said:


> Walmart has their pellets on 4 bags for $20.   I.E. $5/bag in multiples of 4.
> This is at the Halifax Shopping Centre location for sure.


Wow - the low price of the year as far as I am aware.  Any experience burning them?  I may pick up a few bags myself if there are any left.


----------



## rbchimp (Jan 5, 2017)

fedtime said:


> Wow - the low price of the year as far as I am aware.  Any experience burning them?  I may pick up a few bags myself if there are any left.



Yes, they burn fine for me.  The brand name is EcoHeat (I think), white bags.  They seemed to have lots at Halifax Shopping Centre, must have some pallets stored in the garden centre as the bags were cold.


----------



## Tim_M (Jan 8, 2017)

I picked up 4 bags of the Ecoheat at the Bedford Walmart yesterday ($20) to give them a try. A few observations:

- The plastic bags are really thin, and tear and puncture easily. I had to pick over the pile to find 4 bags that weren't already torn, and to handle them very carefully.
- The label says they're a blend of soft and hardwood, and the pellets are quite a bit darker in colour than the Eastern Embers I normally burn. They're also quite long, some over 2". That's not a problem for my Harmans but could be an issue for some stoves.
- They seem to produce a bit more ash than the Eastern Embers and it's dark and clumpy.
- Now for the big question, heat output. To be fair, I've only burned 1 bag so far but based on that limited experience I'd have to say they're not great. I measured the air temp coming from my Invincible on low burning Eastern Embers and then burning the Ecoheats - the result 168 F vs 146 F, a significant drop.

Bottom line, at that price they'd be ok for milder weather but I don't think I'll buy them again.


----------



## fedtime (Jan 16, 2017)

Tim_M said:


> I picked up 4 bags of the Ecoheat at the Bedford Walmart yesterday ($20) to give them a try. A few observations:
> 
> - The plastic bags are really thin, and tear and puncture easily. I had to pick over the pile to find 4 bags that weren't already torn, and to handle them very carefully.
> - The label says they're a blend of soft and hardwood, and the pellets are quite a bit darker in colour than the Eastern Embers I normally burn. They're also quite long, some over 2". That's not a problem for my Harmans but could be an issue for some stoves.
> ...




Tim - I tried some and 100% agree with your assessment, although I've not seen any long pellets so far as you describe.  And you were not kidding about the bags - really thin and hard to handle.  The few bags I've burned smelled very strongly of pine - very nice bonus!


----------



## Tails1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Those Canawicks are also available here at Canadian Tire and they burn very hot and clean. I had 20 bags and use them only when it is really cold. $5.99 is what they go for but hopefully in spring they will go on sale.


----------



## fedtime (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello Maritimers - any news on pellets and pricing?  

My local Canadian Tire tells me they will carry Canawick and the price will be the same as last year - $6.00 per bag.  Kents sometimes has a "Price Blast" sale in early September @ $5.50 or $5.80 per bag, and if so I may grab some.


----------



## Heat Slinger (Aug 23, 2017)

Home Hardware in Quispamsis is selling Eastern Embers for $6.98/bag, or $6.00/bag by the pallet.  I had 3 pallets delivered today.


----------



## fedtime (Aug 26, 2017)

Heat Slinger said:


> Home Hardware in Quispamsis is selling Eastern Embers for $6.98/bag, or $6.00/bag by the pallet.  I had 3 pallets delivered today.



My local Kent flyer says Cozys are $5.99 per bag; if you pre-order 195 bags, you get 15% off; 10% off 130 bags; 5% off 65 bags.

This sale is on until Sept. 6.


----------



## Heat Slinger (Aug 26, 2017)

I saw that after I got my Eastern Embers, good deal. Works out to about $5.09/bag.  Already got mine stacked in the basement.  I think I prefer the Eastern Embers anyways.


----------



## fedtime (Aug 27, 2017)

Heat Slinger said:


> View attachment 199500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.  The Eastern Embers are a good pellet - very consistent quality.

For  anyone else looking to stock up, the Kent store in Halifax says the deal they have on applies to Cozys and any Canawicks they have remaining in stock.


----------



## fedtime (Sep 8, 2017)

The Rona flyer this week in the Halifax area is advertising softwood pellets (shows a picture of LGs) for $6.19 per bag - a .20 cent increase from last season!


----------



## Tim_M (Sep 11, 2017)

The Rona stores here in Halifax had another one of their 15%-off-everything sales last weekend (you had to spend at least $100). I picked up another 30 bags of Eastern Embers at $5.09/bag to supplement the 2 pallets I got from them last spring. Now I just have to get that rebate claim in.


----------



## Tim_M (Sep 21, 2017)

In case anyone in the Halifax area is looking to stock up, I see that Rona is having another 15% off sale on all purchases over $100 this weekend Sept 23 & 24. 

Also, I was in Bayers Lake Costco last night and noticed they now have Shaw's Pure Energy pellets for $5.89. That doesn't seem so great considering it's in line with what most others are charging.


----------



## fedtime (Sep 21, 2017)

Tim_M said:


> In case anyone in the Halifax area is looking to stock up, I see that Rona is having another 15% off sale on all purchases over $100 this weekend Sept 23 & 24.
> 
> Also, I was in Bayers Lake Costco last night and noticed they now have Shaw's Pure Energy pellets for $5.89. That doesn't seem so great considering it's in line with what most others are charging.


If Rona honours that deal on pellets, it could be the low price so far - $5.49 (what they are now advertising as a regular price) less 15%.

Also, I burned the "Pure Energy" pellets last year - very hot and clean.


----------



## Peireddneck (Sep 24, 2017)

Has anyone used pelleco on PEI?They have a sale til Sept 30..    https://www.pelleco.ca/


----------



## Rascal08 (Jan 28, 2018)

Has anyone found a deals on pellet so far this year. Cc are 5.99 at Kent and ee are also 5.99 is there any deals out there in Dartmouth/Halifax area


----------



## fedtime (Jan 28, 2018)

Rascal08 said:


> Has anyone found a deals on pellet so far this year. Cc are 5.99 at Kent and ee are also 5.99 is there any deals out there in Dartmouth/Halifax area



Last week, Kents had Cozys on for $4.99 per bag.  A great deal, in my view.  This week, Rona has a deal where if you buy 4 bags you get one free (LGs or Eastern Embers) - it works out to $4.98 per bag.  Also, a really good deal and about as low as you will see, I expect.  I prefer the Cozys, but will burn pretty much anything if the price is right.


----------



## Rascal08 (Jan 28, 2018)

fedtime said:


> Last week, Kents had Cozys on for $4.99 per bag.  A great deal, in my view.  This week, Rona has a deal where if you buy 4 bags you get one free (LGs or Eastern Embers) - it works out to $4.98 per bag.  Also, a really good deal and about as low as you will see, I expect.  I prefer the Cozys, but will burn pretty much anything if the price is right.


That is a pretty good deal for sure. Going to go to Rona and pick some up. Thank you for the info. Also you like Cozy better than ee? Very interesting can I ask why is it price ?


----------



## Rascal08 (Jan 28, 2018)

That’s a good deal. Thanks fedtime. Can I ask why you prefer cozy’s to ee?


----------



## Tim_M (Jan 29, 2018)

I picked up 30 bags of Eastern Embers from Rona on Robie St last weekend @ $4.98/bag. Their flyer advertised LGs (a Quebec brand) for that price and since the Robie St location didn’t carry them they substituted Eastern Embers. I think the deal is still on til Wednesday. Keep an eye on the Rona flyer as they will often have 15% off all purchases over $100 which brings their Eastern Embers down to $5.10/bag.


----------



## fedtime (Jan 29, 2018)

Rascal08 said:


> That’s a good deal. Thanks fedtime. Can I ask why you prefer cozy’s to ee?



Performance-wise, I think they are about the same.  But I prefer the Cozys because they seem less likely to cause the "Harman Squeal" - a noise associated with my Harman Accentra from carbon build-up (I think).  The EE pellets seem to cause it more frequently, while it is very uncommon with the Cozys in my experience.  All in all, I think they are both really good pellets.


----------



## Rascal08 (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you for the update. I was at Roma yesterday and picked up 20 for the price of 16 not a bad deal for sure. Have either one of you folks tried the leaf blower trick and if so how does it work for you?


----------



## fedtime (Jan 30, 2018)

Rascal08 said:


> Thank you for the update. I was at Roma yesterday and picked up 20 for the price of 16 not a bad deal for sure. Have either one of you folks tried the leaf blower trick and if so how does it work for you?



I've never used that technique for cleaning.  I think some folks use it in cases where they have trouble getting all of the areas of their exhaust pipe cleaned; others just like a super clean stove and pipe.  

I'm just careful about cleaning both during the season and in the Spring, and I've never had a problem.  Do I get every ounce of ash out of my system? No, but I don't think that is necessary for proper operation.  So I don't see the point of it in my circumstances.


----------



## Rascal08 (Jan 31, 2018)

thank you again Fedtime for your input. This is my first year with the pdvc pellet stove so I can use all the help i can get from this form. i have watch a few videos on YouTube about this.


----------



## Tim_M (Jan 31, 2018)

I haven’t tried the leaf blower cleaning technique either. Both my stoves vent into a 25’ chimney, and I think it would be most effective for stoves that are direct vented without much of a vertical rise inside or outside. Also you probably wouldn’t want to try it if your pipe terminated anywhere near your neighbour’s place.


----------



## Rascal08 (Jan 31, 2018)

thank you Tim-M  it looks to good  to be true. Im sure it would work on the vent pipe but the stove I dont know about that.


----------



## Heat Slinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Shur-Gain Feeds n Needs is selling Crabbe pellets right now for $4.99/bag!  Probably won’t see a better price this season.


----------



## fedtime (Aug 25, 2018)

Heat Slinger said:


> Shur-Gain Feeds n Needs is selling Crabbe pellets right now for $4.99/bag!  Probably won’t see a better price this season.



Wow - that is a good price. I bought Cozys last year at that price and thought it was a good deal.

My local Canadian Tire just raised its price on wood pellets from $5.99 to $6.29 per bag. Hopefully, we will see better prices here in Halifax this winter.

Rona has a 20% off coupon right now if you buy over $100 of a stock item. Assuming their pellets are still $6.00 per bag, that would mean $4.80 per bag. I'm planning on going there tomorrow to check it out.


----------



## Rascal08 (Aug 28, 2018)

fedtime said:


> Wow - that is a good price. I bought Cozys last year at that price and thought it was a good deal.
> 
> My local Canadian Tire just raised its price on wood pellets from $5.99 to $6.29 per bag. Hopefully, we will see better prices here in Halifax this winter.
> 
> Rona has a 20% off coupon right now if you buy over $100 of a stock item. Assuming their pellets are still $6.00 per bag, that would mean $4.80 per bag. I'm planning on going there tomorrow to check it out.


----------



## Rascal08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Slinger were would this place be located at? Do they deliver?


----------



## Heat Slinger (Aug 28, 2018)

I believe they have a few locations in Atlantic Canada, I used the one in Saint John.  Unfortunately, they do not deliver.


----------



## fedtime (Sep 16, 2018)

Kents has their Cozy brand of wood pellets on sale @ $4.99 until Wednesday, Sept 19. I pulled the trigger on 2 pallets (130 bags).


----------



## Heat Slinger (Sep 16, 2018)

Good deal! I’ve always liked the Comfy Cozy’s, they burn well in my Harman.


----------



## Rascal08 (Nov 11, 2018)

hello pellet burners, has anyone found any deals on pellets so far this fall in the hrm area?


----------



## fedtime (Nov 11, 2018)

Rascal08 said:


> hello pellet burners, has anyone found any deals on pellets so far this fall in the hrm area?



As far as I know, so far the best deal this year has been Cozys at Kent for $4.99 per bag back in Sept/October. They are now back up to $5.99 per bag.

Walmart has their own store brand at $5.89. I am not aware who makes those or how they burn.

Can Tire is $6.19 per bag; Rona is $6.09 per bag.

Also, there is a clearance outlet over in Dartmouth (Benji's Bargains on Mount Hope) that will sell Eastern Embers for $4.99 per bag, but I'm told you have to buy a full pallet to get that price. When I need more pellets, that is where I am headed.

Has anyone tried Benji's Bargains yet?


----------



## Rascal08 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks for the update feedtime. Have not heard about this discount place, so thank you for the info. I live close to that area so I will go over and check it out.


----------



## Tim_M (Nov 24, 2018)

Home Depot in Bayer’s Lake has Eastern Embers on sale for $4.99, I think until the end of the month. I picked up 10 today and plan on going back for at least 10 more. Not sure but I think it’s cash and carry only.


----------



## Rascal08 (Nov 25, 2018)

Update on Benji’s was in yesterday and bought 10 bags of Eastern embers for 4.99 a bag. Good deal for sure. They also sell pallets of 75 for the same price plus a 10$ delivery charge if you live in the Dartmouth area. I believe if you buy more the delivery charge goes down.


----------



## Rascal08 (Jan 4, 2019)

ANYONE BURN SPRUCE POINTE OUT OF ALBERTA YET?


----------



## fedtime (Jan 5, 2019)

Rascal08 said:


> ANYONE BURN SPRUCE POINTE OUT OF ALBERTA YET?



Nope. Where are you seeing those in the HRM? What is the price?


----------



## Rascal08 (Jan 5, 2019)

CT in Cole Harbour. 6.29 bought 6 bags to try them out. I’ve been burning cozy but find for some reason there is way more ash than last year in my pdvc stove.


----------



## Rascal08 (Jan 5, 2019)

Benjis was all out of ee at 4.99 a bag. Said they would have some in the next couple of weeks. That is a really good price.


----------



## jerrieric (Jan 5, 2019)

Don't want to be negative Nelly but I burn the cheap stuff from the big box stores and only have to clean my stove every 5 days. At that point my ashbin is full. So would I spend $50 more a ton to only clean my stove every 7 or 8 days? I don't think so. Home Depot is selling 6 tons for 219 a ton. I have no place to put them now so I hope they're still available in the spring. I'm currently burning Nature's Own, and I ran into some Fireside Ultra left over from two years ago, and then I'll go to Maine pellets if I ever reach them this year.


----------



## fedtime (Jan 6, 2019)

Rascal08 said:


> Benjis was all out of ee at 4.99 a bag. Said they would have some in the next couple of weeks. That is a really good price.



Thanks! I'm planning on picking some up when Benjis get more in stock. That is the best price on EE that I've seen in quite a long time.


----------



## Tim_M (Jan 6, 2019)

jerrieric said:


> Don't want to be negative Nelly but I burn the cheap stuff from the big box stores and only have to clean my stove every 5 days. At that point my ashbin is full. So would I spend $50 more a ton to only clean my stove every 7 or 8 days? I don't think so. Home Depot is selling 6 tons for 219 a ton. I have no place to put them now so I hope they're still available in the spring. I'm currently burning Nature's Own, and I ran into some Fireside Ultra left over from two years ago, and then I'll go to Maine pellets if I ever reach them this year.


Good point about the slightly higher maintenance vs cost trade off. Here in the Maritimes the big box stores usually charge as much (or more!) as anywhere else and it’s rare to find sales on any brand. Also we only have a few locally produced brands (Eastern Embers and Comfy Cosy in NS), so they tend to be the only ones that are occasionally discounted. It’s debatable which is better. Personally I prefer EE.


----------



## fedtime (Jan 12, 2019)

jerrieric said:


> Don't want to be negative Nelly but I burn the cheap stuff from the big box stores and only have to clean my stove every 5 days. At that point my ashbin is full. So would I spend $50 more a ton to only clean my stove every 7 or 8 days? I don't think so. Home Depot is selling 6 tons for 219 a ton. I have no place to put them now so I hope they're still available in the spring. I'm currently burning Nature's Own, and I ran into some Fireside Ultra left over from two years ago, and then I'll go to Maine pellets if I ever reach them this year.



Same here. I'll burn pretty much anything and tolerate a little more cleaning. But here in Atlantic Canada, our pellet choices are narrow indeed. A few small mills have tried to make a go of it, but don't seem to last. There is one not far from me that makes pellets out of used MDF sawdust, but I'm not convinced you can burn that stuff safely and I've otherwise heard mixed reviews on the quality of the pellet. Add to that the fact that he wants the same price or more than Eastern Embers or Cozys, and I take a pass on them. 

My #1 pellet of choice is the Cozys. I loaded up in the fall when they were $4.99 a bag.


----------



## Rascal08 (Jan 12, 2019)

Well Benjis is still out of ee hope they get some soon @ 4.99 a bag that’s hard to beat. Update on the Spruce pointe ones I bought to try out from cc. Well I must say I will not buy again for the price they want for them. Found them to be no better than cozy, same heat lots of fines in the bag and just as much ash. So from now on I’m sticking to ee.


----------



## Tim_M (Feb 25, 2019)

I was at Walmart in Bayers Lake yesterday and noticed they’re now selling their own Great Value branded hardwood pellets at $5.86/bag. Anyone try these yet? The price isn’t that great but maybe they’ll go on sale from time to time.


----------



## fedtime (Feb 26, 2019)

Tim_M said:


> I was at Walmart in Bayers Lake yesterday and noticed they’re now selling their own Great Value branded hardwood pellets at $5.86/bag. Anyone try these yet? The price isn’t that great but maybe they’ll go on sale from time to time.



I've seen those, but taken a pass because I bought Cozys at $5.00 per bag back in the fall. If the Walmart pellets go on sale, I'll give them a try.


----------



## fedtime (Mar 9, 2019)

Tim_M said:


> I was at Walmart in Bayers Lake yesterday and noticed they’re now selling their own Great Value branded hardwood pellets at $5.86/bag. Anyone try these yet? The price isn’t that great but maybe they’ll go on sale from time to time.


I bought 20 bags of the WalMart pellets to give them a try. 

My assessment: these are a mid-grade pellet. In my experience, they have more fines, more ash and generate less heat than the Cozys or EE. I estimate I'm burning them 20% faster than the Cozys to generate the same heat.

If they were on sale, I would buy them. But at $5.86 a bag, I'll pass.


----------



## Rascal08 (Mar 29, 2019)

does anyone fro the hrm know were i can buy a complete set of gaskets for my pdvc pellet stove. Or know of a Canadian supplier


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 29, 2019)

Rascal08 said:


> does anyone fro the hrm know were i can buy a complete set of gaskets for my pdvc pellet stove. Or know of a Canadian supplier



Canadian Tire sells the stove so may be able to supply gaskets.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...ove-1500-sq-ft-hopper-40-lb-0642800p.html#srp


----------



## fedtime (Aug 24, 2019)

What are my fellow Maritimers seeing for prices this year? 

I was in Kents today and Cozys are now $6.49 per bag - a big jump from last year - but that may come down once WalMart sets its price.


----------



## Rascal08 (Aug 25, 2019)

Haven’t seen anything on sale yet this year. Hopefully Kent will have cozy on sale soon. The last time I was in to Benjie bargains they said they would not be carrying pellets any more. If that is so it will be to bad because they had the best price on ee anywhere. .


----------



## fedtime (Sep 22, 2019)

Kents has the Cozys on for $6.00 per bag this week, regular $6.50. That is a big jump from last year when Cozys were $5.00 per bag on sale. 

I really like wood pellet stoves and heat, but $6.00 per bag is too expensive for me. At that price, I'll only buy a few bags to burn on the really cold days in January and February.


----------



## BigJohnfromCT (Sep 22, 2019)

Any chance we can kill this thread? It was started in 2014 and getting "a little long in the tooth."


----------



## Heat Slinger (Sep 24, 2019)

Kent has Comfy Cozy on for $5.99.  They also have 15% off online orders today only.  I ordered 3 pallets online, works out to about $5.10 per bag.


----------



## fedtime (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks for the information. I would have missed that sale! $5.10 per bag is  a good price, the lowest I've seen so far this year. 

Walmart is carrying their "store brand" of wood pellets again, called "Great Value". The price is unchanged from last year at $5.89. In my view, Cozys are far superior in quality.


----------



## Rascal08 (Sep 30, 2019)

has anyone heard if Benjis Bargin is going to be selling pellets again this year, last year the sold ee for 4.99 a bag


----------



## fedtime (Oct 5, 2019)

Rascal08 said:


> has anyone heard if Benjis Bargin is going to be selling pellets again this year, last year the sold ee for 4.99 a bag


I've not seen any pellets at Benjis so far. I expect they will carry them if they can get 'em at a decent price.


----------



## Rascal08 (Nov 13, 2019)

ok folks hoping someone in the halifax area knows of a deal on pellets this heating season.  not sure if benjis is going to sell pellets this year  cozys and ee are selling for 6,50 per bags on deal there


----------



## fedtime (Nov 23, 2019)

Rascal08 said:


> ok folks hoping someone in the halifax area knows of a deal on pellets this heating season.  not sure if benjis is going to sell pellets this year  cozys and ee are selling for 6,50 per bags on deal there


I was just in Wally Mart last week. They are now carrying a hardwood pellet under the store-brand name. These are different than the soft woods they carried in the past.

The hardwoods are priced at $5.86 per bag - the best price I've seen so far.


----------



## Rascal08 (Nov 23, 2019)

Ok thanks feed time. Hard to get a good deal so far this year for sure.


----------



## fedtime (Dec 14, 2019)

So I have been burning the WalMart hard wood pellets on colder days. They seem to have fewer fines than the softwoods from last year and burn a little cleaner. 

At $5.86 per bag, it is my pellet of choice this year. But I'll be on the look-out for a boxing day sale.


----------



## Rascal08 (Dec 14, 2019)

fedtime said:


> So I have been burning the WalMart hard wood pellets on colder days. They seem to have fewer fines than the softwoods from last year and burn a little cleaner.
> 
> At $5.86 per bag, it is my pellet of choice this year. But I'll be on the look-out for a boxing day sale.


Not a bad price compared to everything else here in hrm. Anyone hear if benjs is selling pellets this year?  I got a decent deal from ct on Thursday with the promo 50$ gift card when you spend 200$.


----------



## Tim_M (Dec 18, 2019)

I’m still getting my EEs from Rona when they have their 15% off weekend sales. Their regular price is now $6.49 but  the sale price is $5.52.


----------



## fedtime (Dec 25, 2019)

Rona has a deal on until Boxing Day at 1:00 pm - 15% off up to $450; if you spend $450 or more, the discount is 20%.

I bought a pallet of 70 bags (70 x 6.50=455), with the 20% discount = $5.19 per bag.


----------



## Rascal08 (Dec 26, 2019)

good deal fedtime, did you get ee or some other brand?


----------



## fedtime (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm not sure what they will be, but I suspect they will be EE because that is what my local Rona sells.

But Rona sent me an email this morning advising that my order will not be ready until Jan. 6.


----------



## Rascal08 (Dec 27, 2019)

Will they be shipped to your house ?


----------



## fedtime (Dec 27, 2019)

No - pick up at the Rona closest to my house.


----------



## Tim_M (Jan 1, 2020)

I note that this week’s Home Depot flyer has EEs priced at $6.99/bag! Yikes that must be a new record high! Hopefully it’s not a sign of rising Cdn pellet prices overall.


----------



## Rascal08 (Jan 1, 2020)

thats up from 6.50  not good for pellet burners


----------



## fedtime (Jan 1, 2020)

I was in Kents on Monday. The Cozys are still $6.49 per bag, but they had a hardwood pellet in a clear bag - $6.99 per bag.


----------



## fedtime (Jan 13, 2020)

Rascal08 said:


> good deal fedtime, did you get ee or some other brand?



Just got the call this morning and picked up the pellets. They are Granulco brand, 75 bags to a pallet. 

There were 5 other pallets on the truck with names and phone numbers, so it appears I was not the only one to take advantage of the sale.


----------



## Rascal08 (Nov 1, 2020)

ok fellow nova scotians were is the best deals on pellets this year in hrm. Seen ee on for 6.49 little better than last year


----------



## fedtime (Sep 15, 2021)

10 month thread bump...Kents has Cozys on for $5.99 per bag this week if you buy 20 or more.

What is the word from around Atlantic Canada this year?


----------



## Rascal08 (Sep 20, 2021)

missedthis sale lets hope the price comes down a bit but i don't think they will . does anyone know of a dealer that sells them other than the big box stores


----------



## fedtime (Sep 27, 2021)

There is a seller in Hammonds Plains that sells pellets made from MDF sawdust. His main business is MDF trim, casing, etc, so he generates a large amount of MDF sawdust. I've never tried them, but may this year. His price is $5.50 per bag, and you can get a discount if you buy volume.  He advertises on Kijiji sometimes. 

From what he tells me, he has data that shows that there is no issue burning the MDF sawdust. I'll have to check that out. 






						MDF Moulding Warehouse | Buy Crown Molding & Millwork | Moulding Warehouse
					

Moulding Warehouse is a quality manufacturer and distributor of primed MDF molding Canada and pre-hung doors and door hardware for home owners, building developers and contractors.



					www.moulding-warehouse.com


----------



## Tim_M (Jul 3, 2022)

Just a heads-up for anyone in the Halifax, NS area. Home Depot Bayers Lake recently raised the price of EEs from $5.98 to $7.19! Not sure if this will be typical of pricing around the area for the coming season but anyone who finds a reasonable deal might want to jump on it. Thankfully I ordered mine from HD just before the price hike.


----------



## Tim_M (Jul 11, 2022)

Correction - That new HD price for EEs is $7.38/bag!


----------



## fedtime (Nov 9, 2022)

Tim, that price is holding steady from what I can see. 

Wal Mart has their store brand for $6.30 a bag last time I looked a month or so ago, but they are mediocre pellets in my experience. 

Anyone else seeing anything different?


----------



## fedtime (Dec 8, 2022)

fedtime said:


> Tim, that price is holding steady from what I can see.
> 
> Wal Mart has their store brand for $6.30 a bag last time I looked a month or so ago, but they are mediocre pellets in my experience.
> 
> Anyone else seeing anything different?


Warning: sticker shock! 

I was in WalMart Bayers Lake earlier in the week. MacLean's wood pellets (hard wood, produced in Bolton, Ontario) are $7.98 per 40 pound bag! By far the highest price in the HRM right now.  The store brand was not on the floor, so I take it the MacLean brand is replacing it.


----------

